# Monster sandbar! 3/20



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

My fiancé and I are on vacation in Carillon beach so I decided to bring the gear. Caught this HOG of a sandbar at 1 in the afternoon on a casted chunk of bonito. WOW what a ride! Didn't think I'd be able to turn him.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, where is Carillon beach ?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

West end of PC beach.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Realtor said:


> nice, where is Carillon beach ?


 East end of PCB

Oh yeah the other east, their right west end of PCB


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

WAAYYY out past PCB to the west. Past Sunnyside, past Laguna, past Hollywood.... About halfway between PCB and Seaside or Grayton.


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah it's way past PCB, basically Panama City beach


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That is a pretty fish.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Man what a shark....did you release him?
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yep, quick and easy release.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job congrats !!


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Great catch! Looks more like a Dusky to me though.


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks! Definitely a sandbar. Tall dorsal fin is the dead giveaway.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for releasing her!


----------

